# post not getting moderated?



## Lost11104 (Aug 28, 2012)

Posted twice says awaiting moderation but my post isn't showing up??


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Because there was a duplicate post, one was deleted. You should follow up and post to the one that is active. The forum does not allow duplicate threads. Thanks.


----------

